# Stockerfest 2011



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Given that the original thread has been closed and Steve has suggested that a new thread be started be started in a more productive manner: Lets hear about the positives of this years Stockerfest as it relates to you and your own fishing success! 


Toddfather


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I went opening morning and experienced nothing but positives. Everyone had plenty of room to fish. Everyone was polite and eager to point out where fish were stacking. People were even giving me flies seeing as how I had every color but the ones that really worked.


----------



## badercmu123 (Dec 29, 2010)

This year was my first time out for the stockerfest opener. I went 7 for 10 and about 2 dozen fish my streamer on top of that. Great day to be out on the water. Middle section had fewer anglers but also fewer fish to be caught from what I could tell. Witnessed two Norther Pike swim past me, one of which was rather impressive in size to cap it all off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FISH2FRY (Mar 2, 2009)

What is stocker fest?


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

What is Stockerfest? Search this forum (Stockerfest) for all the info you need to know about it. In essence, it's shooting fish in a barrel!


Can anyone report on the water conditions as of today? 



Toddfather


----------



## FISH2FRY (Mar 2, 2009)

Still looking but guessing it has something to do with huron river,and steel head.Huroc park?


----------



## jim734123 (Feb 10, 2010)

i had a great time, caught 9 fish from 8-1 and had plenty of room to fish and this was on saturday.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Fish2Fry.. Your right but wrong.. It is the Huron but not in flatrock.. Its in Wixom.. Its a sight to see!! You just might not believe what you see.. But its a good time.. Ill be there around the middle of the month...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FISH2FRY (Mar 2, 2009)

Got ya,Ive herd of that,may give it a try,cant be any worse that the maumee.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

FISH2FRY said:


> Got ya,Ive herd of that,may give it a try,cant be any worse that the maumee.


No it's not anywhere close to Maumee. Lots more room and lots more peaceful. Not even close to the to the shennanigans that go on in Ohio.


----------



## Sparky39 (Sep 6, 2006)

badercmu123 said:


> This year was my first time out for the stockerfest opener. I went 7 for 10 and about 2 dozen fish my streamer on top of that. Great day to be out on the water. Middle section had fewer anglers but also fewer fish to be caught from what I could tell. Witnessed two Norther Pike swim past me, one of which was rather impressive in size to cap it all off.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My buddy's wife caught one of those pike last night on a streamer.


----------



## thefishpimp (Feb 8, 2011)

I was out last Saturday and and am planning to wet a line again this weekend. It looks like the water levels have come up quite a bit on the USGS website. 

Any reports on conditions would be appreciated. Thanks and good fishing.


----------



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

Wasn't bad last night. Seems about average to last year most days.



Wifes pike

Can't get picture to post but is in my gallery

I will be out there to night.


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

Water doesn't move a whole bunch even with heavy rains. It is high, but it won't really impact the fishing, not with those inbred fish anyway.


----------



## ramjet (Dec 19, 2003)

>>Any reports on conditions would be appreciated. <<

Water 42 degrees at the dam about 0930 today (Fri). The level is up, but no problems wading if you know what's up and use some common sense. Hopefully the level will encourage the fish to disperse around the river some. 

Levels fluctuate a lot on this stretch in April depending on rains and who upstream is filling up their lake. Today it was fairly close to the edge of the Moss Lake dam. I didn't see any fish that had "made the swim" yet, but there are some every year it seems.

Very few risers, extremely light midge activity around noon..not surprising considering it was cold, overcast, and rainy.

There was a guy centerpinning down by the Wixom bridge.. first time I'd seen that at Proud Lake..cool. Saw 2 guys who had taken their sons out fishing (that always brings a smile to my face) and generally enjoyed flinging some bugs in the pouring rain. Good day to be alive, as are most.

Have Fun. Hope that helped.


----------



## thefishpimp (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the replys. GO TIGERS!!!!!!


----------



## Bob T (Feb 6, 2000)

Here is a pic that I took a few years back of a guy with his son out there.










Bob


----------



## nmstoute (Sep 30, 2009)

I have not fished this part of the river and recently moved to midland. Could someone let me know if there are any restrictions in effect now. I looked in the fishing guide but could not find anything.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Catch and release and flies only until the trout opener. Kids up to 12 can keep one fish. I think there is a slot limit on that. Fish has to be at least 12" but no more than 20", IIRC.

After the opener you can use any legal method and keep three fish...again IIRC.

There is a sign at the start of the trail that goes upstream from the parking lot with the regs posted.


----------



## williamhj (Mar 19, 2011)

Was out Saturday with a friend. Some folks around, but people were polite. I didn't see any rise though trout were porpoising - couldn't resist trying some dries, but no takers. They did go for the usual streamers though some were just flashing without taking. Hooked-up a number of times and landed two very large browns. 

While I'd rather catch a small wild brook trout than a stocked brown monster, it was great to be out fishing.


----------

